# TRIPLE XXX HYPO



## N2TORTS (Sep 17, 2013)

This produces visuals â€¦â€¦.









And this produces Hetsâ€¦â€¦













JD~


----------



## Anthony P (Sep 17, 2013)

Haha, genetics 101


----------



## morloch (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice!


----------

